# Spinach Salad



## kitchenelf (Jul 18, 2002)

Norma, this is what I had a couple nights ago.  It's my favorite!!  It's just a very basic spinach salad and dressing, nothing fancy, but very refreshing.

I use a mixture of spinach and other lettuces.  My son likes iceberg so I just make his out of that.

boiled eggs - 1 per person
sliced fresh mushrooms
cooked bacon, crumbled or cut in chunks
slivers of red onion

DRESSING:
1 cup salad oil
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup white vinegar
2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/3 cup ketchup
1 very small onion, diced very fine

I have made this dressing in a blender and whipped by hand.  I have to say it has a much better flavor and texture whipped by hand.  The blender thickens it too much.  I also like a tad more Worcesterhire in mine.


----------

